

A Competition Site I've Been Working On, What Do You Think? - imperator
http://www.foobity.com/
This is a site I've been working on with a friend. It's still needs a lot of work. However, we are at the point where it would be more productive to see how people interact with the site, instead of persisting in isolated development. News Ycomb has a very constructive audience. Tell me what you think. Thanks.
======
imperator
Foobity still needs a lot of work. But it's at the point where we think it
would be more beneficial not to work in isolation. This community is always
very constructive, so please tell me what you think. Thanks.

~~~
imperator
This is awesome. This is the first thing someone put into the Foobity feedback
form:

"Yellow white and blue

Foobitiy now what to do

I am hacker new"

Hacker Poems for the win.

